# The Work Pants Testimonial Hub



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Who doesn't love a good pair of work pants? Or maybe shorts if youre into that. This thread isn't for any specific pair of pants, just a place to talk about your favorites. Who makes them, what you like, what you don't, price, where to buy, etc. Maybe we'll start one for boots too.

I'll start. Over the last couple of years I've been buying Carhartts. Im not sure they're my forever pants, just what works for me right now. I buy the factory seconds from Sierra Trading Post and Dungarees.com. Denim or duck, preferably double front and always utility pockets. You can get them for about $30 a pair if you check often and settle for what's available. I haven't been able to find what's wrong with them most of the time.

Likes: 

More durable than the jeans I was wearing before. Double fronts extend life considerably.

Pockets are mostly great. Slant pockets for the fronts, good back pockets and nice side leg utility pockets.

Relaxed fit is good for me, nice room to move, but I'm tall and skinny so some of you would probably prefer the loose fit.

Pretty affordable.

Dislikes:

Mostly comes down to the side pockets. I carry my phone in one and pencils/markers/pliers/screwdrivers in the other. Crouching down presses the buttons on my phone and digs the tools into my legs. It takes some adjusting to make sure this doesn't happen. This is probably what would lead me to looking elsewhere.

Also not made in america for the most part. Of course no pants are in my price range. 

Price:

Normal price is about $50 a pair or so, I would buy straight from carhartt if im not getting them as seconds.

I am considering trying the wrangler riggs ranger pants, about the same price it seems. The cargo pockets look interesting. I'll probably look into carhartt cargo pants well. I really don't want to pay $70+ for a pair of work pants, but if it comes to it I'll look at Duluth fire hose pants and carhartt steel cargo pants.


----------



## wedgepm (Jun 28, 2020)

I get the Duluth pants with the knee pad pockets. They eventually go on sale for $50-$60 and I go through about 4 pairs a year. I buy two of the same color at a time, so I can keep track of how long they last

I actually like the Carhartt material better, but the Duluth knee pad pouches are in a better spot for my legs. With the carhartts it felt like the kneepad was always too low


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Never cared for the carharrt pants. I could buy 3 pairs of same size off same rack and the cuffs would all be at a different height. Plus they're too dang baggy. And too many styles to choose from. Then they went full blown n a z i their jab mandate. Never buying carhartt anything again.
Which bums me out because I do like their heavy weight Ts. Haven't found a suitable replacement for those yet.

I've been using Truewerk pants for 2 or 3 years now. Mostly the T1s unless I expect to be outside all day long in the winter. The T2s and T3s are excellent for outside work in cold and wind. They all dry out quickly if they get wet. 





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I used to wear the carhartts, the were ok, but never terribly happy with the pocket situation. They are stiff, heavy, and hot in the summer.

Tried a few pairs of the Duluth firehose pants, wasn't impressed, the front pockets were terrible, hammer loop was way to small for any hammer i tried, and I seemed to keep catching them and ripping the fronts off. Probably the most comfortable pants I've tried, but not comfortable enough to keep buying them.

The last few years I've been wearing the riggs ranger pants, and really like them. My wallet in the left cargo pocket, phone in the right cargo. If I'm not wearing bags (not normal if I'm working on the jobsite) tape on right front pocket, pencil in the small outside cargo pocket, square in left back pocket.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

wedgepm said:


> I get the Duluth pants with the knee pad pockets. They eventually go on sale for $50-$60 and I go through about 4 pairs a year. I buy two of the same color at a time, so I can keep track of how long they last
> 
> I actually like the Carhartt material better, but the Duluth knee pad pouches are in a better spot for my legs. With the carhartts it felt like the kneepad was always too low


I wore those for about 2 or 3 years, after trying the Blaklader first. For my money, Dewalt makes a pair with knee pad inserts that I get for $50. They seem to wear a bit longer than the Duluth ones. At my age, any pants where knee pads can't be added are a no go.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I really like Jobman. 

These are my everyday work pants. I wear this type all the time. 









JOBMAN Service Pants - 2321







www.jobmanusa.com





If I am swinging a hammer and need to hold fasteners, the ultra in the thread below are what I wear. I have three pairs. The 1st pair had its zipper fail after a couple years of heavy use. The second pair is fine, but the hammer holster part gave way.

The knees have never failed. That kevlar outlasts everything else on the jeans.

The third pair is what I use for carpentry. 

Some of the best money on pants..but it requires a little tool arrangement if you're used to bags or need more space.

https://www.contractortalk.com/thre...share_fid=106420&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

META said:


> I really like Jobman.
> 
> These are my everyday work pants. I wear this type all the time.
> 
> ...


How are these in warmer weather? Do they breathe at all?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

russellremodel said:


> How are these in warmer weather? Do they breathe at all?


The Service pants are lighter than the Ultra. 

The Ultra are heavier duty. I don't wear them in my MI summer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that I will try out a pair of the Jobman pants.

I use Kalt Gear pants quite a bit but I mostly do finish carpentry and electrical when I am working in the field so I don't need too tough a pair of pants. Comfort is better for me.

Andy.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

META said:


> I really like Jobman.
> 
> These are my everyday work pants. I wear this type all the time.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the service pants aren't durable enough for jobsite use? I like to keep things simple, so I don't have different pairs of pants for summer and winter. Is the ultra comparable to a carhartt double front duck as far as weight and breathability goes?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

FixItFarmer said:


> Are you saying the service pants aren't durable enough for jobsite use? I like to keep things simple, so I don't have different pairs of pants for summer and winter. Is the ultra comparable to a carhartt double front duck as far as weight and breathability goes?


The service pants are lighter duty THAN the Ultra. I wear them on jobsites and work in them. The Ultra..are Ultra, above and beyond as far as the knees. 

Not sure in comparison to Carhartt (haven't used that pant), but they are comfortable to me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

What, nobody wears a kilt?

I just wear jeans. 5-6 pair for the price of one of those high-end jobs, which are most likely going to wind up stained and fugly long before they're worn out. With jeans, fugly kind of keeps pace with wear.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Tinstaafl said:


> What, nobody wears a kilt?
> 
> I just wear jeans. 5-6 pair for the price of one of those high-end jobs, which are most likely going to wind up stained and fugly long before they're worn out. With jeans, fugly kind of keeps pace with wear.


Fair point. I like the rustlers from Walmart. Can't beat em for 13 bucks a pair. The only real reason I buy more expensive pants is for the pockets. Jeans pockets are small and hard to use, not to mention there's not enough of them. The longer life is just a bonus for me, it probably works out to pretty close either way. Until you start spending over$80-100 for a pair of pants, imo that's past the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Y’all got good timing, I’m cleaning out the closet and have several pair of Riggs Rangers, Riggs Carpenter and odd assortments of 5.11 pants. Prolly a few others as well. Some practically new, others covered in Geocel and roof sealant.
Size 32x32 from before 30 years old
34x32 I guess I was 30-34
35x32 was a mistake cause I was sad about being 35 lol
A couple 36x32 as well.

I’m holding the line on 36” or 38” pants. 

Pm me and I’ll send em if you want.


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

I also go the the Wally world wranglers route. Carpenter jeans for the side pockets and hammer loop. Leg pocket always has a 6 in 1 and small crescent wrench. Razor in right pocket, phone in the left. Keys on carabiner and impact drill hang on belt loops. Tape measure hangs on the back pocket. Hammer in loop when needed. Khaki for painting days, blues for the others.

I wear the same blue jeans when off the clock as well. Once they get a little dirty they get put into the work jeans pile where they typically get stained with caulk, paint, and glue ect. about as fast as the knees wear out or the pockets rip. No worries tossing them out when I can get 4 pairs for the cost of 1 pair of the premium brand ones. Same with shirts, hats and sunglasses . Buy cheap and plain. Plain white Ts and $4 grey caps from the outlet store. Start for personal use, then work use, then rag pile.

Funny thing, Carhartt just started selling some clothes in HD out here and I had considered giving them a try but then I heard about them keeping their own company vaccine mandates in place even after the Supreme Court ruled against the OSHA requirements and decided they don't need my $. (Talk about not knowing your clientele)

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

META said:


> The Service pants are lighter than the Ultra.
> 
> The Ultra are heavier duty. I don't wear them in my MI summer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. May give the service pants a try


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I get some work pants from Tractor Supply. There kind of thin but soft and comfortable. I have a pair or Wrangler Riggs that i haven't worn yet but they feel really stiff. I washed them once to see if the would soften some but they didn't. Im sure after wearing and washing them a few times they will. I hate when i buy nice work pants and then get i big spot of paint on them i don't mind them getting worn out looking but i hate when i get paint on them.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> What, nobody wears a kilt?


I would, but all the cool kids on CT would make fun of me

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I use Kalt Gear pants quite a bit but I mostly do finish carpentry and electrical when I am working in the field so I don't need too tough a pair of pants. Comfort is better for me.
> 
> Andy.


These worked great for me.

Then they went and redesigned them.

My current choice is Caterpillar H2O defense or something like that.

Medium duty. 
Knee pad pockets.
Just the right size phone pocket, right thigh.
Removable fastener pockets.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Jobman Service Pants are what I've settled on, and have for several years.

I've tried a lot of pants, and it's very hard to find anything in an athletic fit that aren't skinny pants.

Most classic work pants are extremely baggy on me, and the trend with a lot of others lately is slim legs...which are almost more obnoxious than being baggy.









JOBMAN Service Pants







www.jobmanusa.com


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

I've been on the hunt lately- 
-Carhartt: got crappier than they used to be, even the 'tough' fabrics got wimpier. 
-Duluth: 4 pairs of last year and returned them; ripped a pair in an hour, cargo pockets in wrong spots. I returned them in-store and they acted weird, as if I was the 1st ever to return stuff. I wanted to swap for the carpenter model with no cargo pockets and no stretchy fabric- EVERY pair of men's pants in the store were cargo; WTF?
-5.11: liked them 10 years ago, thinking about going back. 
-Patagonia: Saw a sale and was pissed about the Duluth pants. Hemp fabric, back pockets look like front pockets; they're 12-16" deep which is pretty damn functional,(channel locks, pipe wrenches, etc...) no tiny change pocket, no hammer loop,(worst thing about them).


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

russellremodel said:


> Ok thanks. May give the service pants a try


Some pictures of the two side by side.

Ultra on the right with the Kevlar knees.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> Then they went and redesigned them.
> 
> [/IMG]



Always when you find the “perfect” pair they mess them up!!


David


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

META said:


> I really like Jobman.
> 
> These are my everyday work pants. I wear this type all the time.
> 
> ...


I tried those ones, and some of their other kneepad pants. Well built, but they are just too heavy.

With those ones in particular though, one big gripe I have is that there is a seam inside the pants where the knee portion is attached and it chaffs the hell out of the my lower thigh.

I didn't really notice it until I was doing a lot of climbing in and out of the skidsteer one day, it got me good.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

The knees on all my pants are the first to wear out. Guess I could just resale them as some kind of cool fashion type pants. I think people pay big bucks for clothes that look like they have been worked in. 
The ones I have with paint and caulk on them may bring in top dollar


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

russellremodel said:


> The knees on all my pants are the first to wear out. Guess I could just resale them as some kind of cool fashion type pants. I think people pay big bucks for clothes that look like they have been worked in.
> The ones I have with paint and caulk on them may bring in top dollar


When I wore a lot of denim and duck cloth pants I would just have my wife patch the knees on them. By the time the patch wore out they were usually shot anyway. The ass and rear pockets are what go on my pants first most of the time.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

NYCB said:


> When I wore a lot of denim and duck cloth pants I would just have my wife patch the knees on them. By the time the patch wore out they were usually shot anyway. The ass and rear pockets are what go on my pants first most of the time.


I might could have my little girl to patch them. My mom has been teaching her to see. I don’t think my wife knows how to sew. 😳


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

russellremodel said:


> The knees on all my pants are the first to wear out. Guess I could just resale them as some kind of cool fashion type pants. I think people pay big bucks for clothes that look like they have been worked in.
> The ones I have with paint and caulk on them may bring in top dollar


Yes, it's a thing:









Distressed Twill Field Pant


Ralph Lauren




www.ralphlauren.com


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

RichVT said:


> Yes, it's a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Available now for only four interest-free payments of $98.75! Order now while supplies last!


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I sold a Carhartt work jacket on eBay a few years ago.

I advertised it as the blue collar look without having to put the hours in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Mordekyle said:


> I sold a Carhartt work jacket on eBay a few years ago.
> 
> I advertised it as the blue collar look without having to put the hours in.
> 
> ...


What ya get for it?


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> I sold a Carhartt work jacket on eBay a few years ago.
> 
> I advertised it as the blue collar look without having to put the hours in.
> 
> ...


400% ROI?


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

RichVT said:


> Yes, it's a thing:
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.ralphlauren...bP5NCtifxGSxZp1x6YRoCFvcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds[/URL]
> View attachment 525086





RichVT said:


> Yes, it's a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang. I must be a lot more stylish than I originally thought


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

META said:


> I really like Jobman.
> 
> These are my everyday work pants. I wear this type all the time.
> 
> ...


Do those pants you linked have the pouches that come out of the pockets?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

So I found today that Amazon now has "try before you buy" if you are a prime member.

You can order a bunch of stuff without getting charged, then you have 7 days to decide what you want to keep and return what you don't want, comes with a mailing bag to return stuff.

So naturally I ordered about 6 pairs of pants to try out, hopefully at least one pair is good.

I love the Jobman pants, but I want something lighter.

Truwerk has a good fabric, but they don't fit me well at all.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

NYCB said:


> So I found today that Amazon now has "try before you buy" if you are a prime member.
> 
> You can order a bunch of stuff without getting charged, then you have 7 days to decide what you want to keep and return what you don't want, comes with a mailing bag to return stuff.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I ordered some Dickies, which I'll probably end up returning as they've never quite fit me right.

The ones I'm curious about are the Wrangler ATG pants. I've seen them at Tractor Supply and they seem about in line with TruWerk pants as far as material and build go, they never have my size though so I haven't got to test them.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

NYCB said:


> I ordered some Dickies, which I'll probably end up returning as they've never quite fit me right.
> 
> The ones I'm curious about are the Wrangler ATG pants. I've seen them at Tractor Supply and they seem about in line with TruWerk pants as far as material and build go, they never have my size though so I haven't got to test them.


I haven't had good luck with Dickies, subpar build quality and strange pockets. Better off going with carhartt imo, ymmv. Never heard of those wranglers. 

One other thing i want to put out there, not necessarily related to your post is how we quantify durability. It seems like we always say how long they last, but don't usually mention how many pairs were rotating. I still work mostly on the farm, so my pants usually last one, maybe two days before they need to get washed. So I like to keep 5-7 pairs of pants in my rotation, do laundry once a week. That means I can get at least a year out of my carhartts, where as if I was rotating 2-3 pairs i would blow through them twice as fast. Just putting it out there.

Edit: I should clarify, I had issues with the Tough Max Riptstop carpenter pants. I returned their standard carpenter pants because they fit very loosely.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I try to keep 5-8 pair of pants in service so I can have a fresh pair daily.

The jobman pants with that system last me years. With those ones, once the fabric just starts to break in and get soft, they rip out in the crotch or the back pockets rip off.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

FixItFarmer said:


> Do those pants you linked have the pouches that come out of the pockets?


Just the Ultra.









JOBMAN Workwear ULTRA Workpants with Kevlar Knees







www.jobmanusa.com





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Mordekyle said:


> These worked great for me.
> 
> Then they went and redesigned them.
> 
> ...



Yeah, damn it. It seems they are no longer selling the Kaki and black pants. Crap!

I have tried pants that have the floppy outer pockets and I hate those. The Kalts had two deep pockets upfront and were easy to get into.

Andy.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> were easy to get into.


All the ladies say that about your pants, you tramp. 🤣🤣


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

Black Carhartt Work Kilt


Black Carhartt work kilt is made of 100% heavy cotton. Comes with front and side and back pockets with metal buttons for all type of work man. This Black Work Kilt in black color with white threading.




primekilt.com


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Ed Corrigan said:


> What ya get for it?


I can’t even remember exactly, maybe $60?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Got the Dickies, as expected they hadn't changed much.

The Wrangler ATG pants are super comfy, but the sizing runs large, so I'm sending them back to try again.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

NYCB said:


> Got the Dickies, as expected they hadn't changed much.
> 
> The Wrangler ATG pants are super comfy, but the sizing runs large, so I'm sending them back to try again.


Bought a pair of the atg at tractor supply Friday. Felt pretty good when I tried them on but haven’t wore them out anywhere yet. Also bought a pair of ridge cut pants. Wore them all day Saturday. I’ll be getting a couple more pairs of those


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

When I start bitching about my lack of clothes, wife orders a couple pairs of jeans from LL Bean. They’re not very sophisticated with respect to pockets and stuff - plain Jane. But they sit at the actual waste and they have room for thunder thighs if you get the roomier cuts.

I usually wear the same pair until they get blatantly dirty, then add one more day. Haven’t lost a job for smelling bad yet.

Crotch usually is shredded paper thin and I either throw them away after 8 weeks or I keep wearing them til they rip all the way up my ass climbing in a truck bed or something. It’s a gamble.

I machine wash and rack dry (indoors - no UV) everything year round. Saves the fabric.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

reggi said:


> When I start bitching about my lack of clothes, wife orders a couple pairs of jeans from LL Bean. They’re not very sophisticated with respect to pockets and stuff - plain Jane. But they sit at the actual waste and they have room for thunder thighs if you get the roomier cuts.
> 
> I usually wear the same pair until they get blatantly dirty, then add one more day. Haven’t lost a job for smelling bad yet.
> 
> ...


Come on reggi, how boring is that. I was expecting something super tough and macho from our resident demo guy. My hopes were high.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

FixItFarmer said:


> Come on reggi, how boring is that. I was expecting something super tough and macho from our resident demo guy. My hopes were high.


Nothing more macho than your thighs annihilating any fabric that dares do them part.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

reggi said:


> Nothing more macho than your thighs annihilating any fabric that dares do them part.


Except when it comes from LL Bean. Do you buy your chunky knit sweaters from there too?


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

FixItFarmer said:


> Except when it comes from LL Bean. Do you buy your chunky knit sweaters from there too?


As a matter of fact, those chunky knit sweaters are heirloom Woolrich and you _will_ commence mountain climbers now. I’ll count cadence, you count the repetitions.

You can stop when my sweater doesn’t look chunky anymore!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

russellremodel said:


> Bought a pair of the atg at tractor supply Friday. Felt pretty good when I tried them on but haven’t wore them out anywhere yet. Also bought a pair of ridge cut pants. Wore them all day Saturday. I’ll be getting a couple more pairs of those


I saw those, I don't like cargo pockets or I would have tried some.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

reggi said:


> As a matter of fact, those chunky knit sweaters are heirloom Woolrich and you _will_ commence mountain climbers now. I’ll count cadence, you count the repetitions.
> 
> You can stop when my sweater doesn’t look chunky anymore!


I'm not hearing any cadence. Try shouting a little louder, I don't think I can hear you over the five states between us.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

NYCB said:


> I saw those, I don't like cargo pockets or I would have tried some.


My coworker/roommate has a couple pairs with no cargo pockets, I think they just have a normal thigh pocket.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

FixItFarmer said:


> I'm not hearing any cadence. Try shouting a little louder, I don't think I can hear you over the five states between us.


I’m tired of counting, I’m going to watch TV now.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

NYCB said:


> I saw those, I don't like cargo pockets or I would have tried some.


These didn’t have cargo pockets. Maybe little side pocket for for or something. I don’t like cargo pants either


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

reggi said:


> I’m tired of counting, I’m going to watch TV now.


Wow, so you can't even hold up to counting, and you're expecting me to do mountain climbers until I puke. I bet you make a great supervisor.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

FixItFarmer said:


> Wow, so you can't even hold up to counting, and you're expecting me to do mountain climbers until I puke. I bet you make a great supervisor.


What are you my ghost of Christmas past? Never did so much introspection while reading a pants thread before. 😆


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

russellremodel said:


> These didn’t have cargo pockets. Maybe little side pocket for for or something. I don’t like cargo pants either


I could have sworn the ones I was looking at had cargo pockets.

Wild.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

reggi said:


> What are you my ghost of Christmas past? Never did so much introspection while reading a pants thread before. 😆


Don't try to confuse me with fancy words. You should know by now that you get more than you bargain for with me.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

I just got a pair of the Jobman service pants, 2321 I think. Whichever ones META posted. 

First impressions, they are much more lightweight and breathable than my Carhartts. They also don't feel as tough, like they would be easier to tear or put holes in. I also don't think the material will hold up to sparks. 

The thigh pockets seem really nice, everything I was missing from my carhartts pockets. The front pockets are okay, but definitely smaller and not as good as my carhartts. The kneepads are going to take a little getting used to but after I wear them enough I'm sure they'll be fine.

So yeah, I like em. As long as my durability concerns are unfounded I can see them becoming my go-to pants. We'll see. If I can get a year out of them I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

FixItFarmer said:


> I just got a pair of the Jobman service pants, 2321 I think. Whichever ones META posted.
> 
> First impressions, they are much more lightweight and breathable than my Carhartts. They also don't feel as tough, like they would be easier to tear or put holes in. I also don't think the material will hold up to sparks.
> 
> ...


2321 is the lighter pant. Are you using additional knee pads or just going with the stock reinforcement they have?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

META said:


> 2321 is the lighter pant. Are you using additional knee pads or just going with the stock reinforcement they have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I bought a pair of the basic knee pads with the pants. That's what I'm using at the moment. I didn't want something too bulky because I knew these wouldn't replace standalone kneepads anyways.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FixItFarmer said:


> I just got a pair of the Jobman service pants, 2321 I think. Whichever ones META posted.
> 
> . If I can get a year out of them I'll be pretty happy.


Will you be using them everyday?


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Will you be using them everyday?


No. I typically only wear a pair of pants one or two days out of the week before its in the laundry.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

FixItFarmer said:


> No. I typically only wear a pair of pants one or two days out of the week before its in the laundry.


So… The rest of the week you’re in underwear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> So… The rest of the week you’re in underwear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear underwear all week. I'm not big on going commando. Too much chafing.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

So I have an update on the service pants. I still love the pocket layout. But the kneepads aren't working out for me. 

They don't play well with actual strap on kneepads. My current project I'm on my knees a lot, I knew going into the pants/pads thing thing they wouldn't replace standalone kneepads. And if they did they'd be very uncomfortable and heavy anytime I wasn't kneeling. 

So I'd rather just put on kneepads anytime I'm spending more than a small amount of time on my knees. Not to mention the pads in the pants were a little warm and uncomfortable. I could live with that though.

So seeing as how the pads pockets were one of the the reasons I got those, I am probably just going back to my carpenter style blue jeans. I think I'll try the Wranglers, of course I like my Carhartts and Berne has some options that look nice as well. Cheaper, seemingly tougher, fits in well anywhere I go. Big plus for those too is I can use them for grinding and welding (as soon as we get a welder). And blue jeans go great with my new hat too!


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i have mascot ,snickers and blaclader . they must have knee pockets . i am in a warmer climate ,i choose a lighter weight model .the flappy ear pockets mess with wearing my bags so i do get them anymore .the flappy pockets were super doing house crawls though . Snickers cost me by far the most .Well made but the pockets are terrible .Stuff falls out ,like my truck keys .I will not get another . I have a bunch of Mascots ,they have worn well . they are loaded with iron on patches .none of these pants brands are designed to handle heat from pipe swets or grinding sparks . My favorite by far are the blaklader ,the model i have have super knee space .i wear two knee supports and i shove knee pads in and still plenty of room .the knee room is real important in the heat .they stick to you . with out a dought i would say get them . when i walk in a supply yard you know i am in the trades not a weekend warrior or part time handy man . hope that i talk a few people into trying these out . having built in knee pads is something once you get you really appreciate .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JFM constr said:


> i have mascot ,snickers and blaclader . they must have knee pockets . i am in a warmer climate ,i choose a lighter weight model .the flappy ear pockets mess with wearing my bags so i do get them anymore .the flappy pockets were super doing house crawls though . Snickers cost me by far the most .Well made but the pockets are terrible .Stuff falls out ,like my truck keys .I will not get another . I have a bunch of Mascots ,they have worn well . they are loaded with iron on patches .none of these pants brands are designed to handle heat from pipe swets or grinding sparks . My favorite by far are the blaklader ,the model i have have super knee space .i wear two knee supports and i shove knee pads in and still plenty of room .the knee room is real important in the heat .they stick to you . with out a dought i would say get them . when i walk in a supply yard you know i am in the trades not a weekend warrior or part time handy man . hope that i talk a few people into trying these out . having built in knee pads is something once you get you really appreciate .


I have worn out plenty of Blacklader pants, I love them but a little too thick for the hot weather I'm in. They always wore out in the same place.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

FixItFarmer said:


> So I have an update on the service pants. I still love the pocket layout. But the kneepads aren't working out for me.
> 
> They don't play well with actual strap on kneepads. My current project I'm on my knees a lot, I knew going into the pants/pads thing thing they wouldn't replace standalone kneepads. And if they did they'd be very uncomfortable and heavy anytime I wasn't kneeling.
> 
> ...


I came to a similar conclusion after spending a lot of money on a lots of pants.

I don't need knee pads all the time, so having them all the time is wasted bulk, and the pants that use them are far too heavy.

I prefer to just strap on a pair of pads as needed each day and keep my pants light and comfortable.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

not all the pants they offer are heavy/thick . They have different models for different climates .
Also all brands I have used knee pads go in and out easily .I put them in when i start work and remove them for my ride home . Both my snikers and mascot load from the top .The blaklader slip in from below .Thought i would not like this but they turned out to be my preferred method .I like not having the saw dust collecting flap on top of the knee pad pocket .


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Being able to slip the knee pads in and out easily would be a plus. But there is still the issue of the fabric not handling heat, as well as high prices. I'm not spending $80-$100 and over on a pair of work pants. Someone said it in this thread, even if they last long enough to make it worth the price, they'll be super stained and ugly by the time they're done. 

And I don't really care what my lumberyard thinks about my pants.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This one is good for hot weather,, The pockets come off and snap back on. If you sign up for the E-mailers they go on sale and last a long time.








Men's H2O Defender Work Pants | CAT® WORKWEAR


The Caterpillar Workwear H20 Defender Trouser is made with water resistant stretch fabric and offers the best versatility on the market thanks to snap off removable holster pockets. Engineered for long lasting performance and durability.




catworkwear.com




These pads work very good.








Helly Hansen Workwear Men's Kneepad Standard, Black, One Size, Pack of 2 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Helly Hansen Workwear Men's Kneepad Standard, Black, One Size, Pack of 2: Overalls & Coveralls - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I just ordered a pair of pants from 1620usa. Double Knee Utility Pant 

They arrive 05 JULY.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

wallmaxx said:


> I just ordered a pair of pants from 1620usa. Double Knee Utility Pant
> 
> They arrive 05 JULY.


I hope you get your money's worth.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Money?

I hope it helps out a fellow American run a successful business.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

I get that. I like to buy American or anything else that keeps the product out of those vile sweat shops. I'm just saying I hope you get good value out of them. It'd be a shame to burn through them at that price point.


----------

